# pr0x13 working on untethered jailbreak for iOS 9.3.5



## Lia (Aug 9, 2017)

*Before asking "Is there an update?", check pr0x13's Twitter. There'll most likely be an update there if anything has happened.*
If there is an update, and I've missed it, please post it below.​
pr0x13 has tweeted that they are working on an untethered iOS 9.3.5 Jailbreak using bugs which were fixed in iOS 10.

If you aren't aware, there was a semi-untethered jailbreak released a few days ago dubbed "Phœnix" which means that you are required to launch an app to install jailbreak upon each reboot.
Because this new jailbreak will be untethered, there will be no need for that, as the jailbreak will be launched on boot automatically.
You can read more about the Phœnix jailbreak here.

It is unknown whether this supports 64bit devices at this time.
We can most likely expect a release date soon as they said that the untethered jailbreak is "nearly done".

 Source


----------



## Lia (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm purely guessing here, so I'm not gonna add this to the OP, but I doubt that the bugs patched in iOS 10 were *only *in iOS 9.3.5. Perhaps this could lead to untethered jailbreaking in all iOS 9 versions?


----------



## THYPLEX (Aug 11, 2017)

Lia said:


> I'm purely guessing here, so I'm not gonna add this to the OP, but I doubt that the bugs patched in iOS 10 were *only *in iOS 9.3.5. Perhaps this could lead to untethered jailbreaking in all iOS 9 versions?


It will support the iPod 5?


----------



## Lia (Aug 11, 2017)

THYPLEX said:


> It will support the iPod 5?


Since iPhone 5 is 32-bit, most likely, considering that Phœnix works on 32-bit 9.3.5.
If you are on 9.3.5, you can go install Phœnix, a semi-tethered jailbreak now.


----------



## THYPLEX (Aug 11, 2017)

Lia said:


> Since iPhone 5 is 32-bit, most likely, considering that Phœnix works on 32-bit 9.3.5.
> If you are on 9.3.5, you can go install Phœnix, a semi-tethered jailbreak now.


I mean the unthetered mode


----------



## Lia (Aug 11, 2017)

THYPLEX said:


> I mean the unthetered mode


I know
"Since iPhone 5 is 32-bit, most likely"
Also if you want untethered now, I think you can just downgrade to iOS 8.4 with Beehind and install untethered on there.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 11, 2017)

Woohoo, I can jailbreak my dad's iPod that he accidentally updated to 9.3.5


----------



## THYPLEX (Aug 11, 2017)

THYPLEX said:


> I intend the unthetered mode





Lia said:


> I know
> "Since iPhone 5 is 32-bit, most likely"
> Also if you want untethered now, I think you can just downgrade to iOS 8.4 with Beehind and install untethered on there.


Where i can find the guide you mentioned to downgrade ?


----------



## Lia (Aug 11, 2017)

THYPLEX said:


> Where i can find the guide you mentioned to downgrade ?


Just google Beehind


----------



## THYPLEX (Aug 11, 2017)

Lia said:


> Just google Beehind[/QUOTE
> Google says until to 9.3.4 , i can downgrade even with this version ?


----------



## Lia (Aug 11, 2017)

Phœnix works on 9.3.5, and tfp0 is enabled, it should work. I'm not entirely sure though.


----------



## 2catspbr (Aug 15, 2017)

has anyone else had problems with the phoenix jailbreak? i've tried it on my ipad 2 but it keeps failing, the impactor was successful, phoenix gives a message that it's successfully jailbroken the ipad yet when it reboots, cydia crashes on loading. it's done this already 3-4x, anyone else same problem? fixes?


----------



## NakedFaerie (Dec 2, 2019)

This sucks. Today my iPad rebooted itself overnight and now its locked in normal mode.
The Phoenix jailbreak no longer works, cant install phoenix.
I so need a working UNTETHERED 9.3.5 jailbreak now.
Or if anyone knows how to jailbreak a 9.3.5 IOS device as cydia impactor no longer works, phoenix no longer works so how do I do it now?
I've checked google and found nothing recent since crApple stopped cydia impactor from working.


----------

